# RIP: SAEs, cherry barbs, neon tetras & kribensis



## totziens (Dec 3, 2010)

Within 1 month, I have lost quite a number of fishes in multiple tanks as if death is visiting my apartment.

Outdoor 55 gallon tank: A SAE I adopted from a friend last month jumped out of the tank. By the time I found the body, it's already dried up.

Indoor 55 gallon tank: A SAE jumped out of the tank. I found the dried up body early this morning. A day before, I found a badly injured male Kribensis. Could be injured due to a fight with other male Kribs. It died within a few minutes after I removed it from the tank.

Under quarantine: I lost the entire batch of fishes (4-5 cherry barbs and 2 black neon tetras) I adopted from a friend after an aquascaping contest as he decided to sell his tank. They died for unknown reason after being quarantined for 3 weeks - they were healthy. The sudden death could be due to chemical poisoning or water parameter issue. It remains a mystery.

I hope nothing dies in the next few weeks.


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

R.I.P little fishies..


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Sounds like all of them are a water issue.

How old is your dechlorinator?


----------



## totziens (Dec 3, 2010)

There's no way I can tell how old is the anti-chlorine especially how long it has been on the shelf. There's no expiry date. I purchased it 2-3 months ago at a LFS with high turnaround for this product and it's not the normal cheap anti-chlorine. I am using a product called Genesis (not sure whether it's available in the U.S.). Only one drip per gallon is needed for this product. Anyway, this product is no longer available in the market because the distributor/supplier has stopped distributing/supplying it in my area. I'm not suspicious of anti-chlorine issue because the situation could be worse if it's really anti-chlorine problem as I have 8 tanks. I suspect some chemical might have dropped into the pail where I quarantined the new fishes. No conclusion for the SAEs though...they're generally quite jumpy anyway - a sudden noise or a sudden movement may trigger them to jump.


----------

